# Batch: String aus Datei löschen



## Zymbo (10. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe eine Textdatei und möchte aus dieser Textdatei per Batchdatei ein Zeichen löschen, das in der letzten Zeile steht ().
Die Datei wird nämlich später automatisch nach Access importiert und dabei gibt es Probleme, da dieses Zeichen als neuer Datensatz erkannt und versucht wird es zu importieren.
Ist es möglich bestimmte Strings per Batch aus einer Datei zu löschen?

MfG
Zymbo


----------



## Zymbo (10. März 2005)

Hm, scheinbar hat Batch sowieso Probleme dieses komische Zeichen zu finden, habe es eben mal mit der Find-Funktion ausprobiert und er sagt "Parameterformat falsch" wenn ich dieses Zeichen als Suchstring einsetze.
Vielleicht kann man das umgehen, wenn man irgendwie das letzte Zeichen in der Datei löscht, weiß da jemand ob bzw. wie das geht?

MfG
Zymbo


----------

